# mettere su



## caterina79

Ciao a tutti 

l'espressione "mettere" con il significato di "indossare" è usata comunemente. Io sento spesso una variante rafforzata   "mettere su" (metti su il maglione che fa freddo)  è corretta o si può interpretare come italiano regionale? 

 Un altro dubbio: sento dire "Ora di arrivare a casa, devo subito ripartire", "Questa pioggia non dura: ora di stasera è già tornato il sereno" e rimango perplessa   Mi potete aiutare?



> Una domanda per thread per favore.


----------



## ::Francesca::

*Mettere* è tra i sinonimi di *indossare*.
_Mettere su_ non mi risulta, almeno non in quell'accezione. Mi risulta quando invece viene utilizzato in espressioni tipo "mettere su un'impresa, un negozio, un'attività", ma qui con tutt'altro significato.

 Riguardo all'espressione "_ora di_", pur suonandomi estranea,credo che venga utilizzata come variante di "*il tempo di*". Per esempio: " il tempo di arrivare a casa e ti richiamo".


----------



## sabrinita85

::Francesca:: said:


> *Mettere* è tra i sinonimi di *indossare*.
> _Mettere su_ non mi risulta, almeno non in quell'accezione. Mi risulta quando invece viene utilizzato in espressioni tipo "mettere su un'impresa, un negozio, un'attività", ma qui con tutt'altro significato.


Sì, concordo!


----------



## bLux

A me sembra un modo di dire del nord, non vorrei sbagliarmi...


----------



## Zena_101

bLux said:


> A me sembra un modo di dire del nord, non vorrei sbagliarmi...


 
Stringerei ulteriormente il campo e direi prettamente lombardo.


----------



## bLux

Sì, infatti, perchè quando l'ho letto non ho notato niente di strano. Secondo me è di uso regionale. 
_Metti su la sciarpa, che c'è vento._


----------



## caterina79

Il mio sospetto è proprio che si tratti di un uso milanese o in senso lato lombardo ma le persone che usavano questo modo di dire erano convinte che fosse assolutamento corretto e largamente adottato.
Grazie.


----------



## Malaia

Puó essere anche la spressione "_mettiti adosso_"?


----------



## Ortcutt

"Mettiti su un maglione" non lo sento scorretto, ma non credo che lo userei mai. E in effetti non sono lombardo.

"Mettiti addosso un maglione" va bene, ma sento più naturale "Mettiti un maglione". Però "Mettiti qualcosa addosso" va meglio di "Mettiti qualcosa".

Ciao,
O.


----------



## roberta79

*C*oncordo sul fatto che "mettere su.." inteso come indossare è un'espressione regionale, io la uso a volte e infatti sono di *V*arese 
*C*omunque decisamente non è una forma corretta in italiano


----------



## valy822

A Napoli, è raro sentire _metter su_ nel senso di _indossare_.


----------



## SunDraw

"Metter su" è una locuzione verbale in sé piuttosto comune, per quanto le si voglia appuntare l'origine popolare e, nello specifico per l'abbigliamento, il carattere regionale.

In altre parole: magari lo si userà prevalentemente al Nord, ma tutti lo capiscono e nessuno si scandalizzarebbe anche a vederlo scritto.

Personalmente ...non lo uso. 

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=3933&ctg_id=93


----------



## Angel.Aura

Io *metto addosso* un abito e metto su famiglia/casa.


----------



## M_07

Angel.Aura said:


> metto su famiglia/casa.


Qualche chilo......


----------



## Angel.Aura

Marzia!
Ma che mi conosci?


----------



## M_07

Angel.Aura said:


> Marzia!
> Ma che mi conosci?


No, non era rivolto a te, ma di solito si usa anche  in questo modo o no?
"mettere su" qualche chilo.


----------



## Zena_101

A rafforzare la tesi "lombarda" c'è anche il modo di dire "ciapa su" per intendere prendi su ... qualcosa. Molto usato anche nelle scenette comiche di Cochi e Renato.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Malaia said:


> Puó essere anche *l' espressione* "_mettiti adosso_"?



Ecco, questa espressione in Campania si usa.


----------



## die

In Veneto si sente dire "metti su" riferito all'abbigliamento


----------

